# What bindings?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

None that I've noticed. I've used a binding that had a cup on the front and it didn't feel any different to me personally. The 390's are great bindings, though. Really soft if you ride the park a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

> The exclusive Rome SDS Conformist.2 toe strap customizes to your boot, allowing you to choose over-the-toe, or over-the-top. Both straps are completely tool-free.


-Taken from kingkeyser.com


Found that on google. Defiantly going with those if that is true. I preferred the over the toe, I demoed my friends old p1s (got stolen with my board) and they had the over the toe. I liked them so much better then my over the toe bindings. But, those bindings were only like 25$, and not very good. They were like 70% off end of the year thing. With these I'll be able to test it both ways with the same binding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Burton Cartels are uber sick


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

The rome 390's have the best toe strap. It can go on top or over the toe. It has a webbing design that conforms to anything.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Flow has advantages*

I ride nothing but Flow. I'd rather spend my time riding than sitting in the snow jacking around with bindings through thick gloves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

bryantp said:


> I ride nothing but Flow. I'd rather spend my time riding than sitting in the snow jacking around with bindings through thick gloves.


what kinda flows you have? i just bought the nxt at online, cant wait for em to get here.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*mo flow*

I've got an older FRX and some 11s. All work well. With the new ones, spend some time adjusting them before you get to the mountain. Then, just click and ride. You probably will need one more adjustment sometime during the day.

I love mine and recommend them to everyone from student to my teachers.

When you're on a lift that you know, you can clip in the back foot while going up. Then, you ride off the lift past the snow sitters. Sweet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

bwyand92 said:


> -Taken from kingkeyser.com
> 
> 
> Found that on google. Defiantly going with those if that is true. I preferred the over the toe, I demoed my friends old p1s (got stolen with my board) and they had the over the toe. I liked them so much better then my over the toe bindings. But, those bindings were only like 25$, and not very good. They were like 70% off end of the year thing. With these I'll be able to test it both ways with the same binding.


It's true. I ride Rome Targa and they are the big brother of the 390s. Same toe strap, goes over the toe or over the top.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

eherb03 said:


> what kinda flows you have? i just bought the nxt at online, cant wait for em to get here.


you wont be dissapointed, i just got mine, and love em. i got the nxt-fs...

as for the toe straps..i couldnt imagine ever using over the toe straps ever again, cap strap feels so much better...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

RomeArtifact said:


> Burton Cartels are uber sick


i have the cartel est = they are indeed magnificent


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I went ahead and bought the late release of the 08 cartel ests! Thanks for the input everyone.

As for sitting in the snow strapping in. I always strap in on the lift, I don't sit in the snow at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Union*

Get a pair of Unions!!! Burton bindings are shit and they will end up breaking on you. Unions will last you longer than any other. Don't waste your money on any other binding. I have said this before and I will say it agian... I swear by Union.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I second the Unions. Been thrashing mine for their 3rd season, about 60-80 days a year, and nothing has gone wrong on them. I'd say by the end of the year I'll replace the toe straps because of rail abuse but that's still only $15 for replacements. The best part is they haven't changed the design for 4 years now. Same solid stuff year after year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I currently have Union Data's, love them, definatly recommand union bindings.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Rome > Burton for sure


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

so besides settings what makes a binding better
how does it feel different? 
I started on burton freestyle and now use custom, 
what's better about the Cartel when u ride it?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

MrKu74 said:


> so besides settings what makes a binding better
> how does it feel different?
> I started on burton freestyle and now use custom,
> what's better about the Cartel when u ride it?


The comfort of upgraded straps, the response of the binding, better quality ratchets and ladders. Just to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I have heard nothing but good about Union Datas, 390's or cartels. Although flow is a great company i've heard more bad then good about them, but it seems that everybody that has them loves them and I heard as soon as you get them adjusted properly to your liking they're golden. Good Luck!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would take a look into the ride rx bindings however if your looking for a flexy binding they may not be for you. I just think that they have good build quality with aluminum instead of plastic on most of the binding. I got some nice 07-08 RXs on a spring sale for like $99. They also have a convertable toe strap so you can wear it over the toes of over the top. I personally like over the toes, it seems to take away from the pressure that over the top generates on your foot since the boot is stiffer at the toe region.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

MrKu74 said:


> so besides settings what makes a binding better
> how does it feel different?
> I started on burton freestyle and now use custom,
> what's better about the Cartel when u ride it?


To be honest, all 3 are a waste of money. Much better options out there for the same price range. Union Force/Data, Rome 390/Targa, Ride, Salomon Relays


----------

